# Crever mes yeux



## Flóo!

Buenas noches! Tengo una duda... En una canción de Kyo, dice "J'irai brûler les feux, noyer vos fleuves, crever mes yeux" ¿Cómo sería la traducción más acertada en español? Espero respuesta =)


----------



## Domtom

-
Voy a quemar los fuegos, ahogar vuestros ríos, reventar mis ojos.

Pero es sólo mi opinión; de hecho, creo que no se puede ser muy objetivo, pues creo que se trata de un registro poético. A ver qué dicen otros.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La traducción es la que te ha dicho *Domtom*.

Yo, te daré una adaptación:

Quemaré los fuegos,
Ahogaré vuestros ríos,
Mataré mis juegos


----------



## Domtom

-
Pero... ¿qué relación reventar mis ojos / mataré mis juegos?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Domtom said:


> -
> Pero... ¿qué relación reventar mis ojos / mataré mis juegos?


 
Ninguna, *Domtom*, ninguna.

El autor de la letra de la canción de *Floo!* pudo rimar *yeux* con *feux*.
Como *ojos* no rima con *fuegos*, propuse *juegos* que sí rima.

Pregunta trampa: ¿qué otra cosa que podríamos reventar, rima (casi) con fuegos pero no podríamos poner por decoro? (¿Gévy, alguna idea?)


----------



## Flóo!

Reventaré mis sueños? Me queda el consuelo que rime más eso con "fuegos" que lo que rima "Burgos". Aunque la Ñ no suene muy linda. En fin, muchas gracias a todos por haberme dado la traducción, y más les agradezco aún por haberme hecho reír con algunos comentarios. =)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Me parece que podemos invertir el verbo y el nombre en francés:
"J'irai les feux brûler, vos fleuves noyer, mes yeux crever"...
¿Entonces, podemos hacer rimas mas fácilmente con los verbos, no?
(pero no puedo proposar algo, lo siento)


----------



## paz-paix

lo que pasa es que hacer rimar las terminaciones verbales no me suena muy bien... justamente porque es demasiado fácil (por favor, no lo tomes a mal, Karine). Por eso me gusta más hacer rimar "fuegos" con "juegos" (o con lo que no hay que romper, jeje).

Por otro lado, si yo hubiera confundido la terminación de un verbo, siendo hablante nativa de otro idioma (o incluso en mi propia lengua), me estaría sintiendo muy mal si alguien me lo hace notar sin un poco de cortesía... 

Saludos,

paz


----------



## Gévy

Dejaré mis ojos huecos.

Puajjjjj


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

paz-paix said:


> lo que pasa es que hacer rimar las terminaciones verbales no me suena muy bien... justamente porque es demasiado fácil (por favor, no lo tomes a mal, Karine). [...]


Tu as raison (j'arrête d'essayer de parler espagnol, je suis trop ridicule ).
Mais il y a aussi des rimes riches avec des verbes, même en espagnol, non ?


----------



## paz-paix

Pas du tout, Karine, tu venais bien... Il faut exercer la langue qu´on veut apprendre. C´est pour ça qu´on vient sur cette page, mais si je me trompe, s´il vous plaît, corrigez-moi gentillement ! 
Quant à ta question, creo que los profesores de redacción desaconsejan hacer rimas con verbos, al menos con los infinitivos.
C´est un sujet très intéressant !! Il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau "thread", n´est-ce pas?  Saludos a todos,
paz


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

paz-paix said:


> [...]
> Quant à ta question, creo que los profesores de redacción desaconsejan hacer rimas con verbos, al menos con los infinitivos.
> C´est un sujet très intéressant !! Il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau "thread", n´est-ce pas?  Saludos a todos,
> paz


Bien sûr tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimée. Tu n'es pas obligé de faire rimer que les verbes entre eux, ni de te cantonner à l'infinitif.
En ouvrant au hasard mon "Traité pratique de diction Française" (à portée de main !) :

On doute
La nuit...
J'écoute :
Tout fuit,
Tout passe ;
L'espace
Efface
Le bruit.
(V. Hugo, Les Orientales)

(gentillement > gentiment)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quemaré los fuegos,
Ahogaré vuestros ríos,
*Dejaré mis ojos huecos.*

Non, *Gévy*, ça ne marche pas du tout!


----------



## Gévy

Ben si ça marche !

Tu n'as pas précisé que tu voulais des "rimas perfectas", moi je t'offre des "rimas parciales".

Rima parcial: reiteración en dos o más versos de una identidad acúsitica de algunos de los fonemas que se encuentran a partir de la última vocal acentuada. Estos fonemas son siempre vocálicos:, de ahí que este tipo de rima reciba también el nombre de rima vocálica; otros términos son los de rima imperfecta y rinma asonante. (Quilis, Métrica española)

fuegos rima pues con huecos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Et bien, je regrette pour M. Quilis! Mais, moi, ça ne me plaît pas (¿qué dirá *Floo*!?).


----------



## paz-paix

merci, karine!!! por el poema y la corrección...


----------



## Flóo!

Me ponés en una situación comprometedora. Le tengo mucho respeto a Gévy, vi muchos comentarios en muchas situaciones distintas que me ayudaron demasiado. Sin embargo, no me suena muy agradable "Dejaré mis ojos huecos", si la intención es que rime con "Quemaré los fuegos", pero bueno...


----------



## Gévy

No te preocupes, Floo!, tampoco es que me parezca maravilloso mi intento.  

Tampoco me gustan mucho las rimas imperfectas, pero son habituales y te pueden sacar del atolladero.

Una palabra que rima bonita es *ruegos*. Pero no veo qué hacer con ella...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Esa sí que me gusta, *Gévy*!

Quemaré los fuegos,
Anegaré vuestros ríos,
Ahogaré mis ruegos.


----------



## Araña

Hola, 
¿y qué tal "ojos hueros"? ,


----------



## paz-paix

¿O "Desgastaré mis huesos", para recuperar de alguna manera el primer sentido, que hacía referencia a algo corporal del propio sujeto?


----------



## iaf

Uhh... acabo de descubrir que después también tiene que rimar con _"si elle le veut"_ 

Ya que no soy poeta, les dejo una ideita (o ideota ):  
¿Se podría construir algo con _fuegos - ciegos - deseos_?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Iaf:

¿Y que hacemos con "ríos", 2º verso? Tendrá el deseo que rimar con río, ¿no? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paz-paix

Perdón, me perdí. ¿IAF y Floo son la misma persona? Porque si no, no entiendo de dónde sale "si elle veut".


----------



## paz-paix

Bueno, acá tengo una propuesta, a ver si entendí bien por las mías...

_quemaré las brasas_
_ahogaré las aguas_
_cegaré mis ojos_
_si acaso es su antojo_

inconvenientes:
1) agua y brasa no riman demasiado, pero bueh, es cuestión de ver si hay algún sinónimo (de última, el autor no era tan riguroso si juntó "fleuves" con "veut")
2) con "su" perdemos el género de "ella"

A favor: aunque se cambia el orden de la rima (de AB-AB pasa a AA-BB), respeta bastante el sentido primario.

Bueno, tengo que decirles que estoy disfrutando mucho este trabajo colectivo. Saludos,

paz


----------



## Flóo!

No somos la misma persona, no sé quién es "Iaf", pero lo que puso ("Si elle le veut") es la continuación de la canción que había puesto yo.
La canción dice "J'irai brûler les feux, noyer vos fleuves, crever mes yeux. J'irai graver son nom, changer les saisons si elle le veut".
Me gustan los comentarios que ponen, pero me intimida un poco ser la más chiquitita... ¡Son todos grandes! En fin.. creo que no importa eso, siempre que pueda aprender, y creo poder...


----------



## Marcelot

Perdón amigos, no quisiera herir a nadie, sobre todo porque me he divertido leyendo este minitratado sobre Kyo (no me negarán que rima con lío, ¿no?) PERO... creo que el texto intenta impactar y si buscamos una rima, privilegiamos la forma a la fuerza.

Simple y modestamente quisiera decir que para mí la rima es innecesaria frente a tanta desesperación.... (me refiero a la canción, no al foro)

Propongo, en voz baja:

Quemaré el fuego, ahogaré el agua, me reventaré los ojos.


----------



## Gévy

Cierto, Marcelot, siempre hay que privilegiar el mensaje a la rima, pues justamente la rima pone un corsé demasiado apretado y obliga a cambiar el contenido del texto. También prefiero recuperar la fuerza de las palabras originales y renunciar a la rima, pero el juego valió la pena.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paz-paix

Estoy de acuerdo con ambos. Forzar un texto a una rima es ridículo y además casi funciona como un aviso al lector de que seguro no está leyendo "lo mismo" que en el texto fuente... Pero se dieron así las reglas del juego y ¡claro que valió la pena!
Yo sigo: si vamos a dejar de lado la rima, entonces, en vez de "reventaré", prefiero "vaciaré mis ojos", creo que alguien lo dijo pero ya no me acuerdo...


----------



## Marcelot

Claro paz-paix, ahí entramos en el gusto "estético" de cada traductor.

Mira, te explico mi punto de vista, evidentemente es totalmente subjetivo.

"Reventar" me suena a drama griego, a que te metes algo punzante en los ojos y te los revientas.

"Vaciar" me suena a que te metes una cuchara, pero claro, también te podrías meter tus propias manos y ahí sí que sería más desesperado...

Eso es todo, un simple y parcial comentario en la madrugada peninsular...


----------



## iaf

Bueno Flóo, ya que para vos era este thread: 
La traducción de "crever" es "reventar, romper, etc." (ver diccionario). *La traducción exacta y textual la dio Domtom en la primera respuesta.*

Respecto a la canción: Si, claro, lo primero que hice fue buscar el contexto (sentido común, que se llama) y de ahí que tanto intento de rimar palabras (fuera de contexto) pierde el sentido porque _*la cosa resulta ir para otro lado* _. Pero igual hubieras dejado que siga la inspiración, al menos vi algunos comentarios graciosos... jejeee...

No te asustes, esta parece ser la onda por aquí... yo soy vos y vos yo, y quién sabe quién es quién - digo, neurosis total... y sólo porque busqué de dónde venían los versos (fuente, que le llaman).
¡¡¡UUfffa qué bajón!!!

Espero que te llegue antes que lo borren... 
iaf.
(hoy sin ganas de saludar)


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola iaf!

Te pongo todas las caritas juntas para regalarte algo monstruoso y provocarte una sonrisita de soslayo (y ya puestos, alguna pregunta, así, como quien no quiere la cosa).

Mira, a mí eso de la "traducción exacta"...

Además, sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, al principio habían propuesto "fuegos" y "ríos" y no sé, esos plurales no me sonaban nada bien, a otro le habrá parecido que algo se podía mejorar y así se fue formando la bola de palabras...

Así que bueno, sigamos compartiendo nuestras neurosis colectivas, un poco como en la vida...

Saludos para todos, para los conectados, los muertos frente al teclado, los que guardan mensajes, etc.


----------

